# advice on alsace/ germany/ vosges mountains



## pinkgreen

We are planning our next trip for mid june til the end of school term: eastern france/ alsace - germany/ vognes mountains area - as per usual i consult with my buddies here on mhf for your wisdom wit knowledge and advice on site/stellplatz aires places to visit

thank you in advance


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Look in the mirror we'll probably be right behind you! If the sun is out probably heading same way if not heading South.

Interested in replies too!


----------



## peejay

Hi,

We've been down here on the east side of France for a while now, we're trying to visit most of the aires in Dept 68 Haut Rhin before heading home. Its one of our favourite areas of France. Any specific questions you have about this bit of the Alsace fire away and i'll try to help.
This particular Dept is awash with lovely aires, brightly coloured timbered houses and chocolate box villages. Theres some wonderful passes over the Balon des vosges lumpy bits including the routes des cretes and with the route des vin D'Alsace passing through the area theres fine wine all over the Place. You'll have no problems finding nice places to overnight or visit.

....And if you do get bored with France then pop over the border into Germany and visit the Schwarzwald. 

Pete


----------



## pinkgreen

Hi peejay
Where would you recommend we went to? we were hoping to start at calais and work our way across france and through germany taking in the vosges mountains and back in 3- 4 weeks - thats me and hubby and our two black labradors.

What got me interested in this area was an article i read in practical motorhome around November last year about someone's trip round alsace. But in a fit of de- cluttering i threw the magazine out not realising. 

Thanks in advance for any advice etc


----------



## peejay

One toll free route would be Calais Dunkerque Lille Tournai Namur Luxembourg for uel then back into Rance Metz Nancy and into the north of the Vosges on the N59 D415 over Col du Bonhomme and start there.
Along the routes des cretes there are many places where you can park overnight, Bohomme as mentioned, Col des Bagnelles, Col de la Schluct (we are here at the moment) and Le Markstein are a few.
For nice villages, St Hippolyte Ribeauville Riquewihr Turckheim Kaysersberg Ungersheim are just some of the many pretty places that hav aires or on parking for motorhomes.
Abit further south there is Chavannes L'Etang Hirzbach Ferrette and Altingue that spring to mind, theres many possibilities.
If you haven' run oout of time then across to Baden Wurtemburg and explore the black forest around Titisee Freiburg Triberg and many others.

Have fun.

Pete


----------



## tonyt

peejay said:


> Hi,We've been down here on the east side of France for a while now, we're trying to visit most of the aires in Dept 68 Haut Rhin before heading home.Pete


Hi Pete - what have you found to be your favourite Dept 68 aires?

The only one I've been to is Weshalten which, although roadside, was quite a nice spot.


----------



## peejay

Bluddy Kindle!

Tony,

Orshwihr, Ungersheim and St Hippolyte are our favourites so far.

We've visited 25+ on this trip in 68.

Those not already in the datbase will go in when we get back mid June.

Pete


----------



## pinkgreen

Hi Peejay 
Thanks v much that's really great - gives us loads of ideas

Where do you suggest around germany? We were thinking of going along the mosel - although we have done this drive in a car, not a m/home before and noticed loads of stellplatz (its what convinced us to change from a caravan to a m?home)

I hope you're enjoying your travels


----------



## DABurleigh

Crikey, pinkgreen, don't indulge peejay - you'll never get rid of him waxing lyrical about German stellplatz now! 

Dave


----------



## peejay

As I mentioned being as you'll be close by then the logical choice for me would be the Black forest area if you havent visited before, do a search under the Baden Wurtemberg region in the campsite datbase, theres quite a few stellplatze to choose from.

Pete


----------



## barryd

I started a thread about the Alsace recently here so you might find more info on there as well http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-123941-.html

We will also be heading that way mid June!



peejay said:


> Bluddy Kindle!
> 
> Tony,
> 
> Orshwihr, Ungersheim and St Hippolyte are our favourites so far.
> 
> We've visited 25+ on this trip in 68.
> 
> Those not already in the datbase will go in when we get back mid June.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete

I have found the first two aires you mention on Camping Car Infos but it lists 5 for St Hippolyte with no comments or details so I think they might be wrong. Do you have any more info on this one GPS etc?

Cheers

Make sure it stays sunny an all!


----------



## peejay

barryd said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> I have found the first two aires you mention on Camping Car Infos but it lists 5 for St Hippolyte with no comments or details so I think they might be wrong. Do you have any more info on this one GPS etc?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Make sure it stays sunny an all!


No they are not wrong, there are 5 small parking areas around the village designated for motorhomesto stay the night, i've checked out all 5...

Allee de Cygnes.

Rue Schlossreben

Salles des fetes

Rue de windmill

Etang de peche

There is also a motorhome service point only on CCInfos as well for St Hippolyte under the aire de service ony category €2 for all services but acces could be tight for longer vans.

I also found another one not listed on ccinfos on the hill up towards haut Koenigsbourg... N48.24016 E07.35394 room fr about 4vans.

Pete


----------



## barryd

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete
> 
> I have found the first two aires you mention on Camping Car Infos but it lists 5 for St Hippolyte with no comments or details so I think they might be wrong. Do you have any more info on this one GPS etc?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Make sure it stays sunny an all!
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not wrong, there are 5 small parking areas around the village designated for motorhomesto stay the night, i've checked out all 5...
> 
> Allee de Cygnes.
> 
> Rue Schlossreben
> 
> Salles des fetes
> 
> Rue de windmill
> 
> Etang de peche
> 
> There is also a motorhome service point only on CCInfos as well for St Hippolyte under the aire de service ony category €2 for all services but acces could be tight for longer vans.
> 
> I also found another one not listed on ccinfos on the hill up towards haut Koenigsbourg... N48.24016 E07.35394 room fr about 4vans.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

That looks alright. Ill add it to the list http://goo.gl/maps/rTYJ

Keep em coming!


----------



## pinkgreen

thanks for your help peejay and barryd i've got lots to think about now


----------



## Nora+Neil

Thanks Peejay in Alsace and going to check out some of your Aires. 
Great info as usual.


----------



## barryd

Just left there yesterday. The vineyard stop at st hippolyte was lovely. We stopped two nights there. Koenesberg castle is just up the road and can be seen from the aire.

I recently added three spots to the database up in the mountains as well


----------



## Hawcara

We went into the Vosges mountains last year. Sounds a bit macabre but there is the only German Concentration camp in France there. If you are interested in that sort of thing then look up Struthof Concentration camp. It is a bit of a drive and I think you could stay on the car park outside if you were stuck. 
The displays are very thought provoking. It is where 4 SOE agents were executed.


----------



## HermanHymer

I stayed in Riquewihr and Lake Titisee in 2010. Nice little tourist traps but well worth a visit. Riquewihr has a big open parking lot v near town centre. (day parking only I think) I parked there but forgot to pay and display. On my return was a friendly little "ticket" asking me to pay before I left (and how to!). Wasn't that social? Can you imagine any local authority in UK doing that? That is assuming you could get into the town parking in the first place! There's also a gorgeous Christmas shop towards the top of the main street. 

Another place of interest and beauty is Ste Marie-aux-Mines - it was the centre of the tin mining industry and also textiles early C20th. It's also famous for being the place of origin of the Amish people and there's a big Amish church there. Big Euro quilt festival there in sept annually.

Sorry can't suggest stellplatz as I only stay in formal campsites (pref ACSI) being a solo traveller.

Happy and safe travels!
Viv


----------



## barryd

The wild camping spot I posted on here the other day is just beyond st Marie aux mines, right at the head of the valley at the top of col de bagenelles. Superb views


----------

